# Just looking for an opinion on these.



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

you like? It's for a stock 04 yellow jacket.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*wheels*

I have a 05 Yellow Jacket. I would not put these on mine even if i got them for free.. Hope they are not bigger then a 18 Inch .. anthing bigger then a 18 will make your car handle like s--t,,you will end up with about 1 3/4 inches of side wall space between the rim and the ground contact area of the tire, a few hard turns and you can rip the tires off the wheels or you will just lose control


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a guy with a good deal on them. What are you running on yours? Are you still stock or did you go aftermarket? Those are 17's, But I keep hearing that the 18 in. would be the way to go.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*wheels*

I have factory 18in,,, don't go bigger then 18 in,,, On the yellow jacket I think something mostly black would be cool


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought about that. I saw a blue one in my employee lot with factory 18's painted black. I was just concerned that too much black would be down bottom, with no black to equalize it on the rest of the vehicle.


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay, Dizzy wasn't feeling my first and one of the more economical choices, so, I submit these to my fellow GTo brothers and sisters.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*wheels*

I like the 2nd ones,,drark Grey or Black,,,, Chrome wheels on a yellow car just don't look right,, even the stock wheels give the car better contrast then chrome


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the 4th one:cheers


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

If I ever change the factory 18s on my QSM, I'll go with hyper black like these:








Motegi DP10









TSW Kyalami


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> I like the 4th one:cheers


You would pick the most expensive one wouldn't you!


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

BV GTO said:


> If I ever change the factory 18s on my QSM, I'll go with hyper black like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be able to pick from eitherof those two. Good choices. Most of theses rims won't be a direct fit willthey. Will any spacers be needed or anything?


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*wheels*

I think they will look great. Get them.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

Black wheels look great on the Goat. I've got American Racing Black Rogues for my winter tires (17")on my 06 IBM

http://www.wheelsforless.com/images/are/373.jpg

Honestly, a lot of my friends say I should stick with these 17" over my 18" factory wheels. I got them just because they were cheap, but the black picks up all the black in the car (lamps, trim, interior) and looks really sharp. More people try to race me when I'm wearing my snowtires because of these wheels!


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

criminally_sane said:


> I wouldn't be able to pick from eitherof those two. Good choices. Most of theses rims won't be a direct fit willthey. Will any spacers be needed or anything?


If you get the right offset, close to factory, you shouldn't need spacers.
I just bought as set of 17x7.5 rims for my 99 Cavy Z24. I was concerned that they would interfere with the front struts as the factory tires sit quite close to the struts with the factory 16x7 rims. The new rims have +35 offset and there is plenty of clearance although they do look like they stick out about 10mm more in the front. Best to talk to a sales/tech person when you do buy your rims. I got them from *The Tire Rack* and they were very helpful. I originally was going to buy from http://www.bigwheels.net as they are local to me but sold out on the rims I wanted. Very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I like the first ones and I think I know how "Dizzy" got his nickname

black rims suck!


----------

